# Pictures of my new and very first nigerian buckling



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Red Lotus CH Sir Jake is my first buckling. I'm super excited to be getting him next week! :leap: I'm looking forward to the improvements he will add to my does kids. These photos were taken by his breeder(redlotusnigerians.com)


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

WOW hes pretty


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

THAT is some Great Color!!! I love him.. too cute


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I love how his blue eyes stand out against his color. I forgot to mention that his great grand sire is MCH Goodwood Wiesbaden.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

YEP, I know the breeder! Thats awesome, hes a great little guy


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

TinyHoovesRanch said:


> YEP, I know the breeder! Thats awesome, hes a great little guy


Thank you!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Very cute. Congrats.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

He looks very correct - congrats


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats, I love his blue eyes!


----------



## Trip Trap Mountain (May 1, 2011)

he's beautiful!!!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

He's handsome! Love the color too! Good luck with him.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Thank you all for the wonderful comments. I really appreciate them. I think my new buck will be an important addition to my herd.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Here are some updated pictures.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Once again, he is gorgeous. I love his color.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What a handsome guy!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

so nice- love the color!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

He is looking really nice!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He is filling out very well!! Those eayes go perfectly with his color too!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Thank you everyone! I think his eyes are one of his best qualities. He has a super sweet and gentle temperament too.


----------

